# Installed first nuc when to do first inspection



## beemaster2015 (Aug 30, 2015)

10 to 14 days and wait to see if eight frames are drawn out and the queen is laying then and the second one I feed my bees sugar water all summer and that really worked for me . I even got a chance to put honey supers on and got about 20 pounds of honey from them . its a lot of work but its worth it in the end you learn as you go on I took my bees through the first winter and its looking good for this year so far don't open them up all the time you have to leave them alone to do there work its hard not to peak but be paitent I know been there done that


----------



## imisky (May 2, 2016)

The only way to really learn is to go into the hive and see what they are doing. There's nothing wrong with a weekly inspection to look inside. Once you get comfortable then start increasing the duration between inspections.


----------



## Alaskan79 (Jan 6, 2017)

I know that they have 5 frames already drawn. My big concern was getting the next brood box on at the right time. I don't know how long it will take them to draw out more frames. The weather is not going to be warm this week. My best day will be Monday suppose to get into the middle 60's


----------



## imisky (May 2, 2016)

Go in on Monday if time permits and take a look. Assess from there and see if the bees need more space. There's no harm going into your hive to inspect. Go in as many y times as you want to get the job done. Just remember the bees have to fix whatever disruptions you did to their hive after. Which usually sets them back a few hours.


----------



## Alaskan79 (Jan 6, 2017)

If I need to put on the second brood box would it be a good idea to put a frame or two of brood in the middle of the second brood box. So that they move up faster and start working on the frames in that box. Or wait a week and see if they start themselves.


----------



## imisky (May 2, 2016)

That all depends on the bees and the beekeepers preference. Personally I wouldn't move frames if they need the space they'll draw it out themselves. Bees know best *sometimes*.


----------



## pezdaddy (Apr 15, 2016)

I was taught to move up a frame of brood to encourage them to move up into the next box.


----------



## Alaskan79 (Jan 6, 2017)

The weather is going to be on the cold side most of the week so was thinking that might be a good idea to wait a week before I move up a frame so I don't get some cold brood. If they haven't moved up the following week then I would move up a frame of brood.


----------



## imisky (May 2, 2016)

Moving frames up is a very common practice. Some things to keep in mind when you do that is once the bees hatch and the bees start to use it for storing nectar you will face some wonky combs. But that's fixable.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I would wait a couple of weeks. I'm never too concerned with a nuc since installing it is kind of like the first inspection. You get a feel for the brood concentration, number of bees, etc.


----------

